# WTB Springer Fork For Hex Tube SilverKing



## slowroller1842 (Jan 6, 2013)

I recently purchased a Hex Tube SK project (frame, fork, etc.) that was supposed to be in sound working condition.  When I received the parts I found that the fork was badly damaged (bent steerer tube, tweaked fork legs & broken springer rods). Unfortunately, I haven't been able to get a hold of the M.I.A. seller to resolve this, so I thought I would ask the CABE Hex Tubers out there... 

...anyone have a fork (or partial fork) they would be willing to part with?   

I really only need the fork legs/steerer tube & the springer rod pieces. I can salvage the springs & all the linkage parts & the upper bracket from the damaged fork.

Many Thanks.


----------



## slowroller1842 (Jan 17, 2013)

{{{bump}}}


----------



## Mybluevw (Jan 18, 2013)

If you are not opposed to using the reproduction parts, I think Venice Motor Bikes sells the forks and parts. You might contact them and see if will sell just the parts. There is also an ebay seller that lists reproduction parts for them as well.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 18, 2013)

*springer fork*

I think I have one Its a girls fork but those are easy to cut to size. Check it out and let me know. i am a tool and die guy with the correct dies that would be willing to get it to size. Look under Monark Springer.


----------



## slowroller1842 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'd like to stay original but I'll definitely check out the Venice parts to see if I can get some bushings or the chrome cap nuts that go on top of the springs.

Thanks for your offer Rear Facing Drop Out.  Is the only difference between the girls & boys the length of the steerer tube? 

The only other issue with using your girls fork is that it would have to be chromed and I'm assuming the aluminium crown cover would have to be removed to do that?


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 19, 2013)

*fork*

That aluminum part slides off. The hard part is to find straight parts. Can you fork be straightened ?


----------



## slowroller1842 (Jan 19, 2013)

I guess it probably could be if I had the right tools & know-how.  I'm not a metal guy but I have a friend who is who could take a look at it. It's kind of hard to tell in the pictures but aside from the steerer tube being bent the 2 fork legs are offset by about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch. 1 leg is straight & the other is bent at about 1/3 of the way down. The other problem is one of the rods where the springs go is missing most of its threaded tip (it's broken off).  I'm thinking that will have to be welded and re-threaded.













Thanks.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2013)

You weren't kidding when you said they are bent. WoW!


----------



## zephyrblau (Jan 20, 2013)

is the fork assembly the same for a late 40s Monark Super Deluxe ? if so, this might ease the search for replacement parts. 
just a thought. 
HTH 
jerry


----------



## slowroller1842 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm not sure. Were any of the Super Deluxe forks chrome?


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 21, 2013)

slowroller1842 said:


> I'm not sure. Were any of the Super Deluxe forks chrome?




Coupe de villes were along with early 50s chrome monark cruisers


----------



## slowroller1842 (Jan 29, 2013)

{{{BUMP}}}
Still on the hunt for this fork (or parts).  At this point I'm holding out out for an original chrome Silver King fork and not a painted Monark fork I'd have to chrome.  Apparently they're pretty scarce(?), but I'm still holding out hope that's there's one out there needing a new home.


----------



## slowroller1842 (Apr 4, 2013)

*{{{bump}}}*

--BUMP--
Still looking for this elusive fork.


----------

